# Minute Trio in A minor



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/neidhart%2Ftrio-thingie

I am not quite sure what to do with it, what do you think?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Not bad. I could imagine an a fortissimo augmented sixth chord somewhere. It could resolve to the dominant the first time but you could bring it back later and resolve to B flat. Idk, just throwing out ideas.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

This has promise, I think you've packed a lot into a very small space. There are things there to be developed and maybe separated out a bit. I think a bit more in the way of dynamics might help it and you too, it all seems, without seeing the score, quite uniform in sound levels and putting in some dynamic markings will shape it even more.

Regards
Mark


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkMcD said:


> This has promise, I think you've packed a lot into a very small space. There are things there to be developed and maybe separated out a bit. I think a bit more in the way of dynamics might help it and you too, it all seems, without seeing the score, quite uniform in sound levels and putting in some dynamic markings will shape it even more.
> 
> Regards
> Mark


Totally agree ( again) are you a composer yourself Mark ?


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Pugg, 
well, I'm an amateur composer and no great authority on the subject, but I do love it and spend a lot of time with my music. Sadly, being able to see what might make something better in someone else's work, doesn't always mean I can apply it to my own work. I think often composers are too close there own stuff to see the problems. That's why I joined this forum, and to you Crassus, I think you make a wise decision to join too, there are many helpful people here, you just need to have a bit of a thick hide sometimes LOL.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Very nice composition, exciting and emotional. I want to hear more please, it ends too soon.


----------

